# CAR FANS ONLY!!



## immayo (Feb 23, 2013)

Sitting at home bored and noticed that there seems to be some car fans on this forum, so I figured I'd try out a topic for those individuals. I know my car is my passion (other than torts of course) so feel free to share stories, pics and anything else car related that you'd like!!

I'll start!

Here is my baby a 2006 Mazda3 and the car I hope to own someday a Dodge Viper:


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 23, 2013)

Both are very nice


----------



## bigred (Feb 23, 2013)

immayo said:


> Sitting at home bored and noticed that there seems to be some car fans on this forum, so I figured I'd try out a topic for those individuals. I know my car is my passion (other than torts of course) so feel free to share stories, pics and anything else car related that you'd like!!
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> Here is my baby a 2006 Mazda3 and the car I hope to own someday a Dodge Viper:



Hey Youngster Very nice cars, I have had some old VW bugs and an old VW safari van. I also had a 65 plymouth Baracuda that I bought from the original owner. I wish I still had that car


----------



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cool! So I see you and Jeff share the same VW passion. I think they are nice, my dad used to have 2 bugs when I was a little girl and we would work on them together!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2013)

My dad was a big car buff. He bought and restored the older Ford phaetons. While I was growing up we had a 35 and a 36 Ford Phaeton. When I was in high school I used to cut school and "steal" my dad's car and go joy riding along the beach (in San Francisco). I didn't have a license. I'm sure lucky I was never caught. Well, by the cops, that is. My dad did catch me one time, but that really didn't put an end to it. 


This is what the '36 looked like, only ours was black:


----------



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

That sounds like a fun time!! Glad your dad wasn't too hard on you!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 24, 2013)

hi, nice cars. i am married to an old school gear head. i like the first car. have lots of them chasing me in my subie! 'lol' ps. my husband said my cap spins around when im driving! nice pictures.


2002 wrx subaru. my hubby got it for me a few yrs. ago.my family hears me 2 blocks away.





[/img]2002 wrx subaru. my hubby got it for me a few yrs. ago.my family hears me 2 blocks away.


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

emysemys said:


> My dad was a big car buff. He bought and restored the older Ford phaetons. While I was growing up we had a 35 and a 36 Ford Phaeton. When I was in high school I used to cut school and "steal" my dad's car and go joy riding along the beach (in San Francisco). I didn't have a license. I'm sure lucky I was never caught. Well, by the cops, that is. My dad did catch me one time, but that really didn't put an end to it.
> 
> 
> This is what the '36 looked like, only ours was black:



Pretty cool story, I didnt know you had a bit of Rebel in you


----------



## dds7155 (Feb 24, 2013)

my first car was a 1966 mustang conv. my sister and her friend both brought one new , wish i kept it ,,,,,


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

immayo said:


> Very cool! So I see you and Jeff share the same VW passion. I think they are nice, my dad used to have 2 bugs when I was a little girl and we would work on them together!



Growing up in Calif. back in the day and living close to the beach they went together well. A VW Van would hold surfboards well


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

The old " Tort Mobile" .... 









bigred said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool! So I see you and Jeff share the same VW passion. I think they are nice, my dad used to have 2 bugs when I was a little girl and we would work on them together!
> ...



Among other things ........" party on wheels" .....


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> The old " Tort Mobile" ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya we would always try to fill it with smoke


----------



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the Subie!! And the Tort Mobile!!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 24, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> The old " Tort Mobile" ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i just love that pic. the color is so cherry. nice.


----------



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

Momo since your husband is a car guy does he keep any cool ones? My bf and I like to work together on ours since we have the same make/model!

Here's a picture of his 
and one of ours together in the beautiful AZ landscape:


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 24, 2013)

[/img] heres my hubbys car. i think its a 69. hes an old school muscle car guy, i like the them all. its so funny to have my 80 yrs old parents in the car when some 18 yrs.olds wants to race you. i told one kid, we would love to race you, just let me put over so my mother could drive her car. im gramma subie i guess. last car was same color as subie. 92 honda crx. what fun i had!


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

momo said:


> [/img] heres my hubbys car. i think its a 69. hes an old school muscle car guy, i like the them all. its so funny to have my 80 yrs old parents in the car when some 18 yrs.olds wants to race you. i told one kid, we would love to race you, just let me put over so my mother could drive her car. im gramma subie i guess. last car was same color as subie. 92 honda crx. what fun i had!



Beautiful car


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 24, 2013)

What a fun thread! Here are a few cars we have and love! The pink car is our friends he built. It's one of my favorites. We are fixing up the yellow 57 Ford. The next step is the electrical which is not my husbands favorite. He bought the car for me 2 years ago. I can't wait to drive it. 































http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll4/1happymommy/Cars/IMG_0796.jpg[/IMG[
[IMG]http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll4/1happymommy/Cars/IMG_0796.jpg


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Kathy ..... sweet rides!!!! ... ya gotta live in El Cajon! <giggle> 


good ol' 2nd street .... dem were the days....


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> What a fun thread! Here are a few cars we have and love! The pink car is our friends he built. It's one of my favorites. We are fixing up the yellow 57 Ford. The next step is the electrical which is not my husbands favorite. He bought the car for me 2 years ago. I can't wait to drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Cool cars


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 24, 2013)

[/img JUST FOR FUN.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

momo said:


> [/img JUST FOR FUN.



LOVE IT!


62â€™ Cali




61â€™ Right Hand Drive


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 24, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Kathy ..... sweet rides!!!! ... ya gotta live in El Cajon! <giggle>
> 
> good ol' 2nd street .... dem were the days....



We are actually in Poway. We do go to Cruisin Grand in Escondido every once in awhile.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy Crap! I have tried 4 freakin times to put in a nice post and some pictures of my Beauty. BUT, I somehow click on the wrong thing and going back thru History wasn't any help. There was all kinds of history but nothing I want or typed in. So this will be the 5th time I have written this so please remember I am kinda frustrated and plain old pissed off. 
I bought a brand new IROC-Z in 1989. Someone had stolen it off the show room floor and 3 blks from the show room slid sideways into a pole. So they had to sell the car as used even tho it wasn't. So I bought my IROC-Z and was so excited I drove around for the first hour just screaming as loud as I could. I BOUGHT A F'ing IROC-Z. It was sitting behind the shop with both doors open to the weather, dash was out with wires hanging around all over. It really looked wrecked. So I bought it, they put it back together put a gallon of gas in and way I went. Oh man... Anyhow a few years ago Beauty hit 2 hundred thousand miles and I had a new pumped up 350 dropped in. It has all the power stuff that I used to be able to recite and now I can't. It's faster than anything. So I started getting tickets. This motor is very fast, and I'm still driving it like before with the old motor.. So I get all kinds of tickets. Damn! I burn out from a light, I'll slide sideways around a corner, I hot rod the hell outa this new motor. And it goes like a bat outa he*ll. Nuff said, here's Beauty...


















I hope you enjoyed my story and the pictures. I'll maybe be able to post this instead losing it. I have no patience for typing I just want to get it over with...


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Loved your story Maggie! That looks like a fast car! 

These pictures are great. Keep them coming. I know there are more out there.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 25, 2013)

maggie3fan said:


> Holy Crap! I have tried 4 freakin times to put in a nice post and some pictures of my Beauty. BUT, I somehow click on the wrong thing and going back thru History wasn't any help. There was all kinds of history but nothing I want or typed in. So this will be the 5th time I have written this so please remember I am kinda frustrated and plain old pissed off.
> I bought a brand new IROC-Z in 1989. Someone had stolen it off the show room floor and 3 blks from the show room slid sideways into a pole. So they had to sell the car as used even tho it wasn't. So I bought my IROC-Z and was so excited I drove around for the first hour just screaming as loud as I could. I BOUGHT A F'ing IROC-Z. It was sitting behind the shop with both doors open to the weather, dash was out with wires hanging around all over. It really looked wrecked. So I bought it, they put it back together put a gallon of gas in and way I went. Oh man... Anyhow a few years ago Beauty hit 2 hundred thousand miles and I had a new pumped up 350 dropped in. It has all the power stuff that I used to be able to recite and now I can't. It's faster than anything. So I started getting tickets. This motor is very fast, and I'm still driving it like before with the old motor.. So I get all kinds of tickets. Damn! I burn out from a light, I'll slide sideways around a corner, I hot rod the hell outa this new motor. And it goes like a bat outa he*ll. Nuff said, here's Beauty...
> 
> 
> ...



I love the Iroc-z. I had one right after high school. I got car jacked when I drove it downtown Detroit for school.  They found it ran into a telephone pole about a half mile away totalled. It was a sad story.  I was stupid I know.
Here is my current collection:
My Grand National
On the dyno. It was making 350 hp to the tires. 





In the driveway. We no longer have the magnum. (I wouldn't let the lawn crew weedwack that close to the GN while it was there so the driveway looks better now )




Our JK




Our TJ




My beast of a truck 





My dream car that I will never have for as long as I am in my current job.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 25, 2013)

emysemys said:


> My dad was a big car buff. He bought and restored the older Ford phaetons. While I was growing up we had a 35 and a 36 Ford Phaeton. When I was in high school I used to cut school and "steal" my dad's car and go joy riding along the beach (in San Francisco). I didn't have a license. I'm sure lucky I was never caught. Well, by the cops, that is. My dad did catch me one time, but that really didn't put an end to it.
> 
> 
> This is what the '36 looked like, only ours was black:



VERY cool!


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not a big car guy, because I can't drive, but my Dad is. He is still restoring his '66 Lemans convertable which he totalled before I was born. LOL He bought a '03 Jaguar XJR (no he wouldn't settle for the 6 cylinder, or the 8, he HAD to have the Supercharged 8 LOL), and got pulled over TEST DRIVING it for doing 170. LMAO Luckily it was in Chicago so he just gave the cop some cash and let him drive it. 

Now here is a picture of my dream car, if I could drive.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 25, 2013)

Got a '34 Ford truck out in the barn that my brother and I are playing with...when finished it'll look like this one...








but have a modern 4-cyl. engine, modern standard tranny, and one bitchin' sound system. 

My wife, on the other hand, is waiting for my brother and I to finish this '35 for her:


----------



## immayo (Feb 25, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> My dream car that I will never have for as long as I am in my current job.



If you are gonna dream out of your price range you have to dream just a little bigger!!  haha


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 25, 2013)

immayo said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > My dream car that I will never have for as long as I am in my current job.
> ...


The first one isn't out of price range.. it's out of my nameplate range.  I can only drive the brand that I personally drive according to my contract.


----------



## immayo (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh wow that is even more lame!! That would drive me absolutely insane if I could afford a car I really wanted but wasn't allowed to have it. Do you work for another car company???


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 25, 2013)

immayo said:


> Oh wow that is even more lame!! That would drive me absolutely insane if I could afford a car I really wanted but wasn't allowed to have it. Do you work for another car company???



I work for a man on the board of one of the companies that shares a last name with one of the companies.  He tolerates (barely) the hobby jeeps and the car I inherited but not so much with any non-hobby new vehicle purchases.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 25, 2013)

I prefer big American V8 motors all muscle. If I could get another car it would either be a '66 or brand new Corvette with a big motor with all the extras to make it faster. I don't care much for all the bells and whistles, I just want the stuff that makes it faster with more horsepower. I am totally about faster. Years ago I took a driving course at the Bob Bondurant school of driving. Too cool, we slid on water and did all kinda fun stuff they arrest you for if a cop sees you doing that on the street...TMF!!!
This car has 20 incch wheels and a 6 speed transmission. Then he asked me to go to the L.A. Airport and take possession of it and drive it to Dallas but I had to first go to Phoenix, then drive to my house in Oregon THEN...go to Dallas.
This car has the best sound system I have ever heard all operated from the steering wheel. Listening to In A Gadda Da Vida at 100 MPH going across the Mojave was almost orgasmic. Remember, I am 67 years old and think I have been there and done that. I owned and operated an auto drive away. And was a long distance truck driver who would take any opportunity to deliver a car. This car blew my mind, that's why I have so much trouble typing posts and talking. The car was the fastest from a stand still than any car I've known before and it just went so fast for ever...just for ever.. I was so much in love with The Silver Streak. But Bob didn't like it and sold it to someone who wasn't me...the jerk
I am so laughing...Bob!!! It just hits me...My friend Bob who bought and sold the Silver Streak is way different from the Bob who is my love the tortoise. ..Well...they have being a jerk in common...


----------



## Kirin (Feb 25, 2013)

This is what I use to have and miss it a lot. 




Now this is what my boyfreind has and he is doing a complete restoration to the interior. We will be cruising down to San Diego in May for the Plastic Fantastic. We will be cruising with about 20-30 C3 so far(more to come)and will be meeting up with all different Corvettes. It will be a lot of fun. Check out my boyfriendâ€™s website- http://www.socalstingrays.com/


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 26, 2013)

> My car right after I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## immayo (Feb 26, 2013)

cemmons1 should have kept the Mazda3!!  haha
JK I just have a love for them since that's the car I drive and I am in several Mazda clubs


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 27, 2013)

Kirin said:


> This is what I use to have and miss it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Too much, I mean that you got rid of it, not the car itself.
hahaha
It sounds like you are gonna have a lot of fun on that trip. It always so much fun to get together with other people who have the same interests...


----------



## immayo (Mar 5, 2013)

Entered my car in a car show this Saturday! I am super excited and hope I win something. I have been detailing the inside of my car all morning!


----------



## immayo (Mar 10, 2013)

Fun day yesterday! Figured I'd post a few pics 

Here's one a buddy of mine took of my car:





This engine bay cracked me up! It was a hamster powered Scion IQ! The hamster was actually moving the wheel:





And this rare beauty:


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2013)

immayo said:


> *some car fans on this forum // pics*



** I have the same problem, lol. Here is my newest sports car, 2013 vette!*


----------



## tortadise (Jul 12, 2013)

I like all the tool boxes Greg. Awesome set up. I'm not big on cars. But I do like old jeeps and old school land cruisers and land rovers.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2013)

tortadise said:


> *I like all the tool boxes Greg. Awesome set up.*



** I like organization, my new tag is going to be TORT-MAN, I already have ALDABRA and nothing else really fit, lol.*



tortadise said:


> *But I do like old jeeps and old school land cruisers and land rovers.*



** I miss my Alpha H1!*


----------



## harris (Jul 12, 2013)

The new Tundra. 2013 Platinum edition 4 X 4.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2013)

This is my day-to-day ride...for living on a ranch and carrying band gear, it's a handy little thing...and surprisingly powerful, in spite of it having a 4-cylinder biodiesel engine.





*'88 Ranger*​


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 2, 2013)

h

ere something different for you all one of my babies Takin Heads is her name


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's my other baby that Im almost done restoring my 1960 oldsmobile supper 88


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Hubby's baby - 55 Ford Crown Victoria




and another of Hubby's babies 49 Ford Business Coupe:




and Hubby's project 56 Ford F100 (we hosted 20 Marines for a 5 day R&R here, they helped get the cab off the frame):


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 2, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Hubby's baby - 55 Ford Crown Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Tis often said the difference between men and boys is the price of the toys...your hubby has really COOL toys! 

Love the '49 Business Couple in particular...not many of those left!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 2, 2013)

JD~


----------



## bradtato (Jan 29, 2014)

This is what I have currently:



1996 Mazda Miata. It's lowered, but otherwise stock.

This is what I wish it could be:



That's an LS7 replacing the stock 1.8 liter 4-cylinder. I'd settle for a turbo, but both options are beyond my budget.

My first car was a 1991 Toyota Corolla, which I sold after a year to buy a 2002 Honda Civic. I then bought a 1992 Miata, followed by my 1996 a month later. Then I sold my 92 Miata, and used the money to get the 96 back on the road. I sold my Civic, and bought a 1992 Chevy G20 Conversion Van (what a mistake), and stumbled upon a good deal on a 1999 Ford Taurus. I also co-own a 2001 Honda C-RV with my girlfriend, who has no interest whatsoever in turtles or cars


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Love cars! Good thing Im not rich or I would have to many! 

This is what I have now.

This is what I had. I should have kept this one because it was a nice 4 banger and used regular unleaded. I love my Eclipse but it has to use premium unleaded for the 6 cyclinder. When I got it premium was a lot cheaper. Live and learn!! Love the thread though!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2014)

The Queen Bee's New Ride ..............She is about as spoiled as the torts are! 










Although papa had a sweet ride ...........











notice I said "had" .....those darn Hypos' !


----------

